# Suns Losing to Pacers



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh no its almost Half Time and the Suns are down. 53-48. Nothing to worry about but I think its the first time Ive seen them down Lol. Amare with 18 and 6. Q is 0-6, 0-4 from three. Another off game for him. Lets go suns step it up in the second half..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nash has been out since the first quarter, it makes sense.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

So how's that 70 win season holding up?  

Marc Stein is probably watching golf anyways.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

what happened to nash?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

These refs were again allowing the other team to beat the crap out of the Suns and specifically Steve Nash.

Marion has not gotten on the boards the last 2 games. Q has been horrible.

Amare should have touched the ball on every posession.

The Pacers are hacking and fouling all over the place with no calls that's exactly how San Antonio and Utah beat us.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> what happened to nash?


Ah I didn't notice that, he's played only 12 mins... no wonder Suns are losing

That and Q-Rich shooting 0-10, 0-7 from behind the arc.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

The Suns are just getting exposed without Nash. And yes Amare, i'm sure it's a plot btw Stern and NBA refs to prevent them from winning 73 games. NOT

Nash has a bruise and is probably questionable for tommorow from the looks of it.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It's our 5th game in 7 nights.

Tomorrow will be #6 in 8 nights.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> It's our 5th game in 7 nights.
> 
> Tomorrow will be #6 in 8 nights.


We had an 8 in 11 with 5 on the road so stop whining .


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> what happened to nash?


He threw an alley-oop to Amare and apprently got hit or something. He had a pretty big gash on his nose and they said he has some sort of hip contusion (sp?).



> The Pacers are hacking and fouling all over the place with no calls that's exactly how San Antonio and Utah beat us.


There were a ton of no calls in this game on both ends, the officiating was equally poor.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good game guys. It was nice to even out the season series and get back for that blowout. Honestly, I would have predicted the Suns to win, and it's always nice when my top 1st and 3rd favorite teams play (althought he Suns become a distand 3rd when playing the Pacers).

Since Amareca didn't post Stoudemaire and O'neal's stats this game, I will take the liberty.

Jermaine O'neal:

29 Points
12 Rebounds (3 offensive)
1 Assist
6 Blocked Shots
2 Steals
1 Foul
3 Turnovers
36 Minutes

Amaré Stoudemaire:

26 Points
11 Rebounds (0 offensive)
1 Assist
3 Blocked Shots
0 Steals
3 Fouls
2 Turnovers
39 Minutes


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I bet the suns lost because they wore their orange uniforms two games in a row. They must be bad luck, so are the white headbands. Right Amareca?


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Nope. They lost simply because Nash(MVP) is the guy responsible for running the team. If he goes down they pretty much go back to the same team they had last year plus Q.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

qrich is overrated


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> These refs were again allowing the other team to beat the crap out of the Suns and specifically Steve Nash.
> 
> Marion has not gotten on the boards the last 2 games. Q has been horrible.
> ...


I guess it's always someone else's fault when the Suns lose.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess it's always someone else's fault when the Suns lose.


You just noticed that?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sad Mafioso</b>!
> Nope. They lost simply because Nash(MVP) is the guy responsible for running the team. If he goes down they pretty much go back to the same team they had last year plus Q.


Ah, so that explains why they were down 13 when Nash left the game.

The Pacers got embarassed last time, so they came out and beat the crap out of us on their home floor. We would have lost with or without Steve Nash.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Instead of making excuses for Phoenix, how about giving credit to the Pacers for playing a good game? Its almost like some people are so caught up in the Suns phenomenal start that they expect the Suns to win every game.

Frankly, a humbling loss or two can be good for a team if they learn from it. Last week, my Sonics lost a couple consecutive games, too. But we bounced back. Its not the end of the world.

G-Force


----------

